# What music would you value more…



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

…if there were no recorded music? The radio tonight was playing Beethoven’s 5th for the millionth time. We’ve all heard it, and heard it, and heard it again ad nauseam. And yet…what an extraordinary work! There are plenty of pieces we’ve heard so often from recordings that they’ve really gone a bit stale.

So my question: What pieces would you appreciate and enjoy far more and look forward to hearing, if you had access only to the occasional live performance in your locality?


----------

